

Marijuana Industry in Colorado, Eager for Its Own Bank, Waits on the Fed - bkudria
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/08/business/marijuana-industry-in-colorado-eager-for-its-own-bank-waits-on-the-fed.html

======
DaveWalk
I think this is exactly what credit unions are for -- a group of people
feeling under-served combining their resources to manage a bank and reduce
risk. It seems like the ideal solution to the issue; and apparently it is
stuck on a mid-level bureaucrat's desk in Kansas City, under "review" for
months.

